# Class isn't going so well



## Sm412 (Jan 15, 2015)

So I'm two weeks into my Machining class and it's been frustrating to say the least. I understand maybe 20% of what's in my textbook and remember almost none of it. I find myself frequently confused and frustrated. The other people in my class are picking right up on it. It's almost like they've done it before, and I'm the only one having trouble. They've sort of picked up on the fact that I'm the dumb one and hover over me ready to correct my mistakes (which is both helpful and irritating). It isn't all bad though. I've almost got tool bit sharpening down and I did well on the drill press today. 

I've paid for the class and I'm committed. I want to be a machinist. I guess I want to know, what can I do to help myself? My instructor is almost surely sick of me because I ask a million questions. I just feel overwhelmed and way out of my element.


----------



## ogberi (Jan 15, 2015)

Don't sweat it.  As with everything else in life, the more you do something, the easier it gets.   I've said it before, and I'll say it again. 

Nobody comes into this world knowing how to do anything but cry, sleep, eat, and poo.   And sometimes they even mess that up.  

It's a learned skill, and it *will* click in your head.  I'm of the firm belief that most anybody can learn anything.  It just takes patience, practice, and mistakes.  

But if you have two fingers, one eye, and a few brain cells, you can become a machinist.   Admittedly, that would complicate things, but it's still possible.  And very doable.  If you have all your fingers, both eyes, and both halves of a brain, you're waaay ahead of the game.  Just remember to wear safety glasses.  Loosing an eye would be a definite inconvenience to say the least. 

Stick with it, and feel free to ask questions.  There are no "stupid" questions.  Don't worry about embarrassing yourself.  Even the most grizzled, crusty, master machinists on here were once baby-faced, soft-handed newbies who didn't know poo from shinola.  

And for the record, I'm not a machinist.  Not even an apprentice.  I use my machine tools to turn big pieces of metal into lots of little pieces of metal.  Sometimes a useful object is the happy side-effect.


----------



## Sm412 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you. Yea I'm sticking with it. Just a little frustrated. When it comes to actually doing, I don't do too bad. Or at least I didn't today. I'll keep at it. Just venting a bit.


----------



## atwatterkent (Jan 15, 2015)

It's only the second week. Give it some time. I'm a machine shop instructor with two classes in their second week of instruction. I wouldn't expect you or any of my other students to understand much of what I tell them before they get a chance to run a mill, lathe or surface grinder for themselves. Lots of people only start to pick up the information in a hands on situation.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## savarin (Jan 15, 2015)

Any teacher worth his salt will actually welcome your questions because most students do not like asking them in case they appear to be seen as dumb by their cronies.
Stick in there and ask away if you are unsure of anything.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm not an instructor at a school, never was but I have apprenticed a few over my 40 + years as a machinist. Your situation is not uncommon as the gent before me said. Many time the book work did not click till an apprentice hit the floor running machines. There is no shame in not understanding something. Stay later in the class and ask your instructor why things are the way they are. If he is a good instructor he will thank you for asking and bring you up to speed. Hang in there it gets much better.

 "Billy G"


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 15, 2015)

I can't say I know what you are goin through as far as classes/school because I have never taken any classes as I am sef taught.  I can say that once I get frustrated with something I have to walk away and take a breakter or I go deeper into frustration and my emotions can get the better of me.

That said, there is a lot of information on the internet that can and often times does explain things better than some of the textbooks I hve seen.

One thing my wife tells me when I get frustrated with a project or something I am working on is that working through it and really dedicating yourself to figuring it out tends to be the things that you end up being better at later.

Just keep at it and don't get frustrated.  I know it is easier said than done but it will be worth it in the long run.  Your only two weeks in so give it some more time.  

Good luck.


----------



## dickr (Jan 15, 2015)

Good for Bob!   It's not exactly like learning to ride a bike or drive a car. I assume you're  a young man looking for an occupation. It'll take a while to get to the point of being comfortable  in a shop, yours or theirs, so keep asking questions !
If the instructor doesn't answer them he might have to many students. Come on to "Hobby Machinist" and ask . You'll get more answer than you ever imagined and they'll be worth while. Sometimes it takes a while then you'll see some of those items that were confusing will come around. No one will ever know everything that's why you need to be willing to learn. I'm the perfect (almost) example.    Everything is a learning experience including mistakes !          GOOD LUCK
dickr


----------



## mikey (Jan 15, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> There is no shame in not understanding something. Stay later in the class and ask your instructor why things are the way they are.



I think Bill has the right of it. If a student isn't "getting it" it is usually the way the instructor is presenting the information. A good instructor knows that not everyone learns the same way and he knows that he needs to teach everyone, not all except for one. If you make him aware that you're having some trouble he will do all he can to help. The one thing he cannot do is read your mind so you have to speak to him and tell him what is going on. It may surprise you to know how far a good instructor will go to help a student.


----------



## alloy (Jan 15, 2015)

I see your in Vancouver just like me.  I take it your going to Clark?  I came out of that program in the early 90's and taught 2nd year advanced for one year there when Kim Morgan had a heart attack. And I took classes from Vern before he was killed.  I'm still machining making helicopter parts these days.   

As everyone says, stick with it.  One day it will just "click" for you.  I had students that had no place being there and really didn't care, and others that had the will and determination but no experience.  Give m one guy that wants it over ten that don't.   My advice is tell the instructor about your frustration.  If he's any kind of instructor at all he will just smile and reassure you.  

One day we will be reading about the Bridgeport mill in your garage at home


----------



## Sm412 (Jan 15, 2015)

alloy said:


> I see your in Vancouver just like me.  I take it your going to Clark?  I came out of that program in the early 90's and taught 2nd year advanced for one year there when Kim Morgan had a heart attack. And I took classes from Vern before he was killed.  I'm still machining making helicopter parts these days.
> 
> As everyone says, stick with it.  One day it will just "click" for you.  I had students that had no place being there and really didn't care, and others that had the will and determination but no experience.  Give m one guy that wants it over ten that don't.   My advice is tell the instructor about your frustration.  If he's any kind of instructor at all he will just smile and reassure you.
> 
> One day we will be reading about the Bridgeport mill in your garage at home



Yes! I am going to Clark. My instructor is a fellow named Bruce Wells and he has been good so far. One of my biggest concerns is the fact that I seem to be the only one having trouble. What is so wrong with me that I can't understand yet all of these other people can? Everyone seems to be able to answer the "self test" questions at the end of the chapter. I can't because I didn't understand most of the chapter to begin with.

Anyway, thank you all for your replies. I'm fighting the urge to up and quit.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm in school. First, you aint the only one having trouble. If you are, give it time. This is a broad trade and areas hard for one may be easy for another, but the tide may change.

I dont learn from reading. So I have to try harder. I read a paragraph 1 time, re read it as I highlight the key points, then re read the key points 2 more times. When we did GD&T or decimal fraction conversions, I made flash cards and walked around all day everyday going over and over them.

But the biggest tool in my tool bag is youtube. You can learn the principle of everything before it's ever taught. If you wait till the teacher starts talking about dividing heads, before you learn about them, you have no leg up. But if you know what it is, the theory of how it works, and a good idea what you need to be doing, your leaving only the fine points on the table to learn.

So if you have 15 steps and you can become youtube trained on 10 you only have 5 to learn in class. 

Let me now what your working on I will try to find you some vids


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jan 15, 2015)

I would recommend having a chat with the instructor privately and explain how overwhelmed you feel and tell him you dearly want to succeed but seem to be falling behind.  Correct me if I have misread this.  He may be able to give you extra help or extra shop time to finish your projects, or know of a mentor who could give you additional help.   If none of that works, you could just continue with class, do what you can and plan on taking class over next semester.

I was in your shoes, I was the only paying student in class , all the others were federal funded retraining program students.  I was treated like dirt, given the most difficult, old lathe to use.  I quit, I shouldn't have, I should have stuck it out.  I kept my paid for text books and bought a lathe and mill and figured it out on my own.  It would have much easier to stick with class and certainly easier to get a job machining if I had graduated.

Maybe if you broke it down in to small tasks the job would seem less daunting.  What is the first stumbling block that you are having?

Good Luck
michael


----------



## brav65 (Jan 16, 2015)

First off this is all great advice.  It seems to me that you have to find out what the best way is for you to assimilate the information.  If reading does not work try the YouTube rout.   Don't stress in class bring a tape recorder and record the class.  That way you won't have to try and remember everything right then.  As everyone has said speak with the instructor and ask him for suggestions.  

Ultimately, book rook learning is worth very little without practical hands on experience.  In my carrier in construction I have had to deal with lots of people with construction degrees who never picked up a tool befor.  Needless to say they were eaten alive buy the trades who ran them in circles.  The only difference between a professional and an armature is how many times you have done something.

stick to it and don't forget to have fun.


----------



## 18w (Jan 16, 2015)

You have received a lot of great advice and encouragement from the above forum members. You did not mention your age, previous experience in things mechanical, and your motivation to become a machinist. I mention this because you are comparing yourself to classmates who may have some sort of previous experience even if it is only through high school shop classes or having the benefit of previous mechanical experience. Does it seem that you are having difficulty retaining the written word or is it the instructors verbal teaching that you struggle with? Many people can read a chapter, have a basic understanding, and retain this. Other people struggle with the written word but once shown can understand what they were shown after some instruction. No harm in having a problem either way, you just have to figure out what works for you. I get the feeling like you are having to always be catching up which leads to falling further behind. Once you become frustrated or disillusioned your focus then becomes centered on your problems and learning becomes harder. Slow down, take a deep breath, and do some soul searching. What is your motivation? "How hard do you want it" is the question you need to ask your self and is your heart really in it? If you really have a sincere interest in the trade and a desire to become a machinist you have to go to school each day with a stronger desire than your classmates. Read on your own, make your own notes, (create a binder with all the useful information you come across that is necessary in this trade) watch the videos, and most importantly talk to your instructor and voice your concerns. You may find your frustrations are not as dire as you may feel. Get stuck with a problem or don't understand something, come here on the forum and ask. Lots of willing people here and a lot who have had the same problems at one time or another. There is no shame in starting the class again in another semester. Sometimes this actually gives you a little head start and prepares you for what the class requires. I wish you luck and don't give up.

Regards
Darrell


----------



## Sm412 (Jan 16, 2015)

18w said:


> You have received a lot of great advice and encouragement from the above forum members. You did not mention your age, previous experience in things mechanical, and your motivation to become a machinist. I mention this because you are comparing yourself to classmates who may have some sort of previous experience even if it is only through high school shop classes or having the benefit of previous mechanical experience. Does it seem that you are having difficulty retaining the written word or is it the instructors verbal teaching that you struggle with? Many people can read a chapter, have a basic understanding, and retain this. Other people struggle with the written word but once shown can understand what they were shown after some instruction. No harm in having a problem either way, you just have to figure out what works for you. I get the feeling like you are having to always be catching up which leads to falling further behind. Once you become frustrated or disillusioned your focus then becomes centered on your problems and learning becomes harder. Slow down, take a deep breath, and do some soul searching. What is your motivation? "How hard do you want it" is the question you need to ask your self and is your heart really in it? If you really have a sincere interest in the trade and a desire to become a machinist you have to go to school each day with a stronger desire than your classmates. Read on your own, make your own notes, (create a binder with all the useful information you come across that is necessary in this trade) watch the videos, and most importantly talk to your instructor and voice your concerns. You may find your frustrations are not as dire as you may feel. Get stuck with a problem or don't understand something, come here on the forum and ask. Lots of willing people here and a lot who have had the same problems at one time or another. There is no shame in starting the class again in another semester. Sometimes this actually gives you a little head start and prepares you for what the class requires. I wish you luck and don't give up.
> 
> Regards
> Darrell



I am 24 and I have almost no experience with tools. I once built  planting beds for a garden. I've also operated machines in production  warehouses, but not for long. My biggest problem is my failure to understand the language in the book. I don't know what it's telling me. This leads to me reading entire chapters without much idea as to what I read and showing up to class unprepared. I understand better when it is verbally explained, and I actually do okay out in the shop. If I sit back and watch someone do something, I can recreate it. I'm a monkey see, monkey do type learner. But I had this same problem when I took Human Biology. I was lost. 

Something about me that's relevant yet not easy to say: I'm a quitter. I get frustrated with something, I let the stress consume me, and I quit. I've had probably 10 jobs in the last year and quit every single one of them. But I'm not quitting this time. At some point in my life I have to put my foot down. Why not now? What I'm doing now is trying to ease the stress by expressing myself to people who will (hopefully) understand. But I'm committed. It's do or die. I'll keep pushing forward until I succeed or fail. But I'm not quitting. 

I'm interested in Machining because of the enjoyment I got out of working with machines in a production environment. I enjoyed working with my hands. I enjoyed making things. Why did I quit then, you may ask. Like I said, I got frustrated, and out the door i went. 

Thank you all for the replies. I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## drom68 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sm412 said:


> I am 24 and I have almost no experience with tools. I once built  planting beds for a garden. I've also operated machines in production  warehouses, but not for long. My biggest problem is my failure to understand the language in the book. I don't know what it's telling me. This leads to me reading entire chapters without much idea as to what I read and showing up to class unprepared. I understand better when it is verbally explained, and I actually do okay out in the shop. If I sit back and watch someone do something, I can recreate it. I'm a monkey see, monkey do type learner. But I had this same problem when I took Human Biology. I was lost.
> 
> Something about me that's relevant yet not easy to say: I'm a quitter. I get frustrated with something, I let the stress consume me, and I quit. I've had probably 10 jobs in the last year and quit every single one of them. But I'm not quitting this time. At some point in my life I have to put my foot down. Why not now? What I'm doing now is trying to ease the stress by expressing myself to people who will (hopefully) understand. But I'm committed. It's do or die. I'll keep pushing forward until I succeed or fail. But I'm not quitting.
> 
> ...




The #1 thing is that you realize where you stand.  One of the hardest things is to accept your "shortcomings" and then to actually say you are going to address them.  Self motivation is key, but having a mentor or two to help along the way makes life better.  Sounds like you have a few mentors here. 

I am also a monkey see monkey do type, I have a difficult time reading something and then applying it.  If I watch it once, I have it for a lifetime. Keep reading, I can't stress enough the importance of reading.  In the long run the reading will make sense.  As you become more experienced in the shop you will start to connect the dots of what you read.  Don't stress over not getting it.

Learn patience.  

Realize when you become frustrated that you need to back off and regroup.  Doesn't mean walk out the door, just means you reached a point of no return and need to calm down and maybe seek some help or find another project to get your mind off the frustration.  Another approach is to practice the task by going through the motions only and look at the entire process as you do it.  Realize where you are going wrong and then practice that part slow and deliberate.  Again, learn patience and be methodical.  Machining is not a "get it done NOW' skill.  

As you have seen and read, many on this board are here to help out.  Keep up the good work and keep learning the skill.  Stay motivated and keep coming back to this board as everyone here wants you to succeed.


----------



## road (Jan 16, 2015)

I am no machinist  I am a hobbyist , many hobbies in fact.  

I am similar to yourself, I learn as I go and find hands - on the best approach for me. 

As stated , you'll need to find your own learning curve.  
 I watch videos all the time even if they are way beyond my current interests. If I can not figure out a part of my project or even the terminology google or youtube is my go to. one question may lead me to 5 more  and waayy off topic. but hey its learning.. 

There are some great tubers like mrpete222, Abomb79, Keith Fenner, James Killroy, Haligan142 ( on here )  plus alot I have not mentioned.  I watch at least 5 - 10 videos a day , read most of the forums, and play in my shop for an hour or more on the weekends.  

The funny part ,  I have not made many complicated project items. 
I made a few items here and there mostly as needed parts. I have all kinds of text books that I have not opened yet. Thats why I call them reference manuals
I am actually learning more about measuring , tools and tooling set up by rebuilding and modifying my lathe.  I will never stop learning,  
Best advice I would offer .  have fun at your pace,  dont expect to learn as fast as others.  forgotten knowledge is there in text books or the web when you need it.


Oh  forgot to mention  I also suck at math..


----------



## savarin (Jan 16, 2015)

A true story, not machining but there may be a parallel.
I was a trade teacher for professional cookery some years ago.
I once had a student who had zero self esteem and was always putting himself down.
I came to the conclusion that he had been put down at school his whole life.
He always wanted to quit because he couldnt do it perfect everytime but I wouldnt let him and kept on encouraging and helping him and proving to him that he could do it.
I kept on because I felt no one had ever helped him before.
The course was 6 months duration and an apprenticeship had to be served afterwards.
He graduated in the top quarter.
At the graduation ceremony his mother hugged me and couldnt stop thanking me for making such a huge improvement in her sons confidence.
He went on to became  head of catering in the halls of residence in our local university, not bad for someone who thought he couldnt do anything.
Stick in there, consult the teacher, dont worry about the others in the class.
Research youtube for demonstrations regarding the next days lessons as a bit of pre preparation.
Just as a matter of interest how many hours a day are spent on the machines?
Remember, dont give up its not a race.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 16, 2015)

Something I've found helpful over the years with written material is to never go past a word you don't understand. Once you do everything after that starts to become a blur. Read your text book at home and everytime you come across a word you don't understand, look it up, use it several times in a sentence until you truly have it. At first this will consume a good bit of time, but after a while you will find fewer and fewer words you don't understand and your comprehension level will go up dramatically. Hang in there. Mike


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 16, 2015)

Dont sell your self short. Your only as smart as you believe you are. The fact your here, asking, and being honest shows you aint no fool. So dont let you beat you.....

We have a few guys in class who learn at a slower pace. We all try to help when we can. What I see is it aint they cant learn, it's that they try to hang on every word. When the meat and potatoes of the lesson are likely in a paragraph. What I mean is the teacher can talk for an hour, chapter can go on for 20 pages. But the stuff you really need to grab would fit in a few sentences. Every word might be important, but you cant learn every word at one time.

For example, parts of a lathe is a whole chapter and a teacher could talk all day on it. All you need to retain, carriage, head stock, tail stock, compound and crossslide. Everything else you learn as you use. Gears, speeds, feeds, lathe dogs, face plates, all that is no relevant for today's lesson so to speak.

When you talk threading theres 14,000 terms on that picture. None of it means crap today. Focus on the principle to forming the thread because you have a book to reference all the tech terms.

The key to being a machinist is not knowing everything. It's knowing where to look to find everything, and knowing the principles behind that info.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Sm412 said:


> So I'm two weeks into my Machining class and it's been frustrating to say the least. I understand maybe 20% of what's in my textbook and remember almost none of it. I find myself frequently confused and frustrated. The other people in my class are picking right up on it. It's almost like they've done it before, and I'm the only one having trouble. They've sort of picked up on the fact that I'm the dumb one and hover over me ready to correct my mistakes (which is both helpful and irritating). It isn't all bad though. I've almost got tool bit sharpening down and I did well on the drill press today.
> 
> I've paid for the class and I'm committed. I want to be a machinist. I guess I want to know, what can I do to help myself? My instructor is almost surely sick of me because I ask a million questions. I just feel overwhelmed and way out of my element.



I can understand your frustration.  Some textbooks are hard to understand.  Some students have parents who are machinists and mechanics that have taught them some of the basics.  I was in apprenticeship that included a few young ladies. One day our instructor asked a question about tapped holes.  He asked if you were removing a bolt and if makes a popping sound when you first loosen it what does that mean?  About thirty of us were sitting there and a one lady said it wasn't tapped deep enough.  The instructor said that was the correct answer.  My Dad was a maintenance man, he never told me.  So hang in there.


----------



## Monk (Jan 16, 2015)

chuckorlando said:


> Dont sell your self short. Your only as smart as you believe you are. The fact your here, asking, and being honest shows you aint no fool. So dont let you beat you.....
> 
> We have a few guys in class who learn at a slower pace. We all try to help when we can. What I see is it aint they cant learn, it's that they try to hang on every word. When the meat and potatoes of the lesson are likely in a paragraph. What I mean is the teacher can talk for an hour, chapter can go on for 20 pages. But the stuff you really need to grab would fit in a few sentences. Every word might be important, but you cant learn every word at one time.
> 
> ...



Ditto what chuckorlando says. Focus on the "meat and potatoes" first, and the details will make more sense later. It's a fact that people who read at 60 words per minute can't explain the paragraph they just read. If you can see the big picture first, the hard stuff in the details gets easier to understand and remember.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jan 16, 2015)

My first thought is to remember that there are people who learn quite a bit, but quickly, and then there are people who learn more slowly but will eventually know something in, out, up, and down. 

We all learn differently, and at different speeds.  Don't feel bad.  Fell bad if you DON'T ask questions, or give up.  That is the ONLY thing to feel bad about.

Besides that, enjoy the class you PAID for.  



Bernie


----------



## David Kirtley (Jan 16, 2015)

Don't be intimidated that the others "seem to know what is going on." Trust me, after many years teaching in a classroom, the majority are usually just as lost as you feel but are just better at hiding it (or worse - unaware of their ignorance). For the classroom stuff, ask around and see if you can find (or start yourself) a study group.  

The real secret is that you need to learn to be comfortable with not knowing things. Then you can focus on learning instead of just worrying about what you don't already know.


----------



## samthedog (Jan 16, 2015)

This is a long post but if you read it through, I promise it will help you.

My profession is one of an educator and I have been teaching in some form or other for close to 16 years. I currently work with building courses for engineers in very specialized fields in the subsea oil industry and have found that one of the most lacking competencies in adults is the understanding of how to learn by creating your own objectives.

Ignore the objectives given to you by others and create a set for yourself at the start of each class. Break down what you are learning into a series of individual behaviors that are to be applied to a specific task or activity and ensure it is measurable. 

For example, if you were to be single point threading you could start with: 

By the end of this session I will be able to *select* the correct profile tool and the appropriate speed and feed for _metric threading mild steel_.

In the above example yopu have 3 components required to make an objective that can be completed. You have the behaviour = select. You have the conditions to which you apply the behaviour = metric threading of mild steel, and you have the criteria = correct profile tool, appropriate speed and feed.

This means that if you select the tool correctly but miss the speed and feed, you are on your way but need to revisit the speed and feed information. This is why some form of criteria in objectives is critical. By having well designed objectives, you stay on track with your learning and are given achievable waypoints. Notice that only one, observable behaviour has been selected. Avoid verbs like "understand", "get a basic understanding" or "know", as these are mental skills and can't be observed until they are demonstrated (look into Bloom's taxonomy for a good list and break down of verbs to use)

If being mentored or shown by an instructor, you should always ask; "what is the objective and how can I demonstrate that I have achieved it?". This will force the person mentoring you to put some thought into what they want from you, and will define exactly where the goal posts are.

As a general rule, keep objectives at a minimum as these need to be measured and you need to ensure that you have sufficient time to meet the challenge.

Good luck. I have tried to squeeze in what I spend days teaching teachers, lecturers and instructors in lectures. There is a lot more that can be added but if you work on having personal, clear, well designed objectives, you are much further along than many others.

Paul.


----------



## David S (Jan 16, 2015)

Sm412 I think I understand what you are going through, so I am going to take a bit of a different tact.  

I have worked with many different types of people over the years.  I have seen folks "promoted" into roles that turned out to be totally unsuitable for them and then ended up not being successful, whereas they were totally successful prior.  In other words there was a job that they loved, related to and just seemed to fit them, but for whatever reason the new one didn't.

I can think of tonnes of occupations that I would not be good at regardless of how much reading I did or coaching I was given.  I am a big time introvert, so don't assign me to situations that require me to be an extrovert.  Yes perhaps I can do some, but it wouldn't be in my comfort zone, and I would really struggle with it.

I have known people that seemed to be in your situation who eventually went to assistance centers that can give tests to try and determine where their strengths are and types of suitable careers that match them.  That helped them immensely.

Since there are some folks here helping that are in the teaching profession I would hope that they could comment, just in case there are careers that may be more suitable to your style.

BTW I love hobby machining and I am in no way trying to turn you off being a machinist...just wondering if there may be a better fit somewhere as a career choice.

David


----------



## kvt (Jan 16, 2015)

Hang in there,   I am the same way,  Monkey see monkey do.  I get more from a lecture than the book, but still put the lecture and hands on together and It is even better.  

After that then go back to the book, and see what you can make from it.   What all of these people are saying is true,   They will help you here if you ask questions,  Teachers that are worth anything will help you, and in todays age the internet will help you,   you may have to search for things in a couple of different ways, but you can find information on most of it out there.   

I have been watching YouTube videos, and stuff to try and learn and refresh what I knew.   I'm a beginner at it all over again as things have changed.   All of my machining was over 35 years ago and things have changed, and I was not doing anything close to this for those 35 years.   This site, these people and the internet have all helped,  even more than the books that I have got.   They make good reference to get specifies for information that I have seen here, or on a video.   

And I know what it is like to think you can not do things, and want to keep giving up,   But if you keep at it, you can do it if that is what you want to do.   Again hang in there and do not let things get you down,   Have some fun.


----------



## Knobley (Jan 17, 2015)

The key to success is showing up.  Keep showing up. Keep asking the instructor and others for help. You'll be just fine.


----------



## TTD (Jan 17, 2015)

​Hang in there, my friend…you WILL get there. You obviously have it in your heart and soul to eventually succeed at machining (or you wouldn’t have bothered to come here and ask questions in the first place, right?)…which is half the battle right there. If you have it in your mind and your heart (which I think you do) that you really want to accomplish something, _anything_ in life no matter what that may be, then you will find a way to accomplish that task no matter what hurdles you may face along the way. The real trick is finding a way to learn (and retain that info) that works for YOU.  As mentioned earlier, everyone learns at a different pace, and sometimes ‘how’ you learn that particular skill plays a big role. 


Being a  newbie to machining myself, I can’t offer any more advice than what has already been said by the great members here, other than to say that you are already a better man than I for two reasons:


1) you actually took the initiative to sign yourself up and take a course to learn the proper methods of machining before learning any “bad habits”….kudos, man! I never did. If I had, it sure would have saved ALOT of trial, error and frustration instead of doing the “self-taught” thing (not to mention the $$$ wasted on said trial/error/frustration :banghead


2) when you did hit a road block, you sought out  help/advice by coming here and asking for it. Again…kudos and also something I never did do. Instead, I will research everything I can here and elsewhere on the 'net and if I can’t find the answer I’m looking for (or find it and not understand it), then I usually either forge ahead and try to figure out how to do it on my own (sometimes it works, most times not so much), or if I’m really having trouble, just admit defeat and move on to something else instead of “bothering” the fine folks here with my (to me) trivial problems. 


I’m a couple months shy of turning 45 years old and although I’m getting better, I've had low self-esteem issues for most of it. I know it’s a stupid way to go through life (we are, after all, only on this ‘rock’ for but a short time, so make the most of it!), but have never been very good at handling personal failure at any level. I let my pride get in the way all too often and although I do sometimes ask, I hate it when I have to ask someone for help…I always feel like I’m being a burden and preventing them from doing “useful stuff” by helping me figure something out that seems so easy for everyone else.


I guess what I’m trying to say in my own weird sorta way with this long, rambling post is: Please don’t make the same mistakes I have. You’re a young man with a seemingly good head on your shoulders and your whole life ahead of you. Stick with it, bud…you are going about it the right way and even though you are having a bit of a struggle with it right now, one day it will all “click” for you, and when (not “if“) it does, it will make that accomplishment all the sweeter!


On a final note, I (as I’m sure most here do) have several hobbies and as such belong to numerous forums, and I can tell you that the members on this forum are some (if not _thee_ most) helpful, courteous, understanding bunch of guys you will ever come across. Don’t be shy with the questions and I will try to do the same!


Take care, man…you’ll get there!
:thumbzup3:


----------



## visenfile (Jan 17, 2015)

sm, Good stuff above. One problem with class structure is that it is created for a hypothetical student.  But age nor background guarantees the material presented in class can be understood by any one student fully, or in the time allocated. I find that persistence will help a lot. Keep going over difficult ideas as explained by different presenters, whether author, in person, or youtube (some very good).  These are difficult times for young people looking to make a living wage, but your choice is a good one, I believe.  There are thousands of jobs going begging because no one has the skills, and skills are not so easy to obtain. 

I once took a machining class at  Pierce Jr College, CA.  At that time I was good at shop math (decimals, fractions) and had many years under my belt as a "bench machinist:" that's a guy who wants a lathe/mill but has to become good with a hand drill and file! :   All was well until we started our project on the lathe.  Suddenly, I felt a cold sweat as I was asked to taper and knurl the hand punch project.  I had never touched a lathe before.  The automatic advance frightened me, and that was the turning point in the class.  I felt everyone knew how to operate the machine and I was a misfit.  The instructor assumed this knowledge, but I don't recall it being highlighted.  So I know how you feel.  Another example.  I still study the "sine bar, " but have never used one.  The concept is one from middle school.  Some day I wil have one and use it.

Hang in.  It is difficult to master a skill that is perhaps foreign to one's nature, but worthwhile.  By the way, since we are neighbors you have interested me in that Clark College class.  I thought they only offered NC tool training.  If that is so you have not mentioned difficulty with programming, etc.  Good luck


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 18, 2015)

Sm412 said:


> I want to be a machinist.


This is not in any way intended to dismiss or offend you, but a machinist is not a skill learned at trade school or even at a single employer, (they will only teach you what they need you to know to repair their ownmachinery). You will not become a machinist in 2 weeks, or 2 months, or even in 2 years. In the first 2 weeks of my apprenticeship I learned what machines could do, how they could speed manual processes, how they could maim or kill you, *and* what they couldnt do, and what as a machinist I would need to know to do to "finish" a job off by hand.
After we were suitably entertained (as much as 16 YO boys can be, they let us loose, to wreak havoc...... with files and chisels!
I recall it may have been 8-12 weeks before we got to so much as turn a power button to the on position.
I *am* a machinist, (by definition) but I know that I am also not on a par with some others here.


Sm412 said:


> I'm committed.


Being committed is a start, (a great start) but it will take time to become a machinist.
Some will do it faster than others but they will all take time to become a machinsist.
Dont be disillusioned, stick with it and you will find that it will start to to make sense and snap into place

Cheers Phil


----------



## janvanruth (Jan 20, 2015)

maybe you simply are not cut out to be a machinist
maybe you could be a top  knotch carpenter, landscaper, interior decorator ,painter, nurse, cabdriver or whatever.
but you will never be...
unless YOU DONT QUIT the class
for if you quit this class you will for ever quit when the going gets tough
and whatever occupation you will want there are going te be moments in learning when the going will get tough
finish this class, even if its a total failure
for in doing so you will know the next time you can do it

somebody suggested taping the class
good idea
another one:
take a block and pen and write during classes
write what you dont understand and what you think you do understand
and than ask the teacher not about the things you dont understand, but about whether your understanding of the things you do understand is correct
remember its far more important to know what you know, than to now how much you dont know
as there will allways be a lot more you will not know than you will know


----------



## Skyboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Sm412 said:


> I am 24 and I have almost no experience with tools.


That's probably 95% of it. The machine shop course I was in was in 1974 was not tailored to a newbie. 

One of the first shop projects was cutting a series of lines in a piece of plate with a hacksaw. It was assumed one knew the workings of a hand hacksaw because you cut the material off a piece of stock, did the layout and made the cuts per the provided blueprint. No tutorial on how to hold the saw, tension and guide the blade through the material, etc. You were supposed to know that. 

Since my dad had taught me how to use a hacksaw somewhere around age 9, I didn't have any problem. But I noticed some students had obviously never used a hacksaw before. They struggled, became frustrated and turned in substandard projects.  

 Don't try to compare yourself to others, they may already have a dozen yrs experience working with metal. Work at your own pace, do every task to the best of your ability, and try to improve with each subsequent task. "Good enough" is for McDonald's of Family Dollar Store type jobs.


----------



## jds (Jan 30, 2015)

SM412,

Stick with it,  I graduated a machine tool operator course last May 2014.  Manual and cnc, at times I was overwhelmed from writing g code and with CAD assignments, running the cnc machines in general.  I loved working with the manual machines,  I always felt I was behind the class, I worked after hours when ever the instructor would let us (two students in the machine area encase someone got wrapped up, someone was there to hit the E stop) I studied my butt off, read, re-read and re-read it again until I got it.  I made a few mistakes, your going to make a few also that is how you learn.  I was the oldest guy there, older then my instructor.  I worked a 50 hour a week full time job as well.  I graduated with honors.  You can do it, you cannot quit, two weeks in you have barely got your feet wet.

JD


----------



## digiex_chris (Feb 3, 2015)

Probably the most common human trait is comparing one's peers bests to their own personal worsts. People usually, when evaluating themselves to themselves, rate themselves lower as a whole than they actually are. 

In many ways, starting from scratch instead of having prior experience can be an advantage. You don't have any bad habits to unlearn. You might be one of those people that'll never get caught leaving the chuck key in the chuck. I like to think of the book section as teaching you where in the book you can find your answers when you run into problems in the practical learning.

The fundamentals of any brand new subject tend to be tough to get over. Especially the terminology. Ask us questions, we're glad to help!

One last tip: tubalcain/mrpete222 (mentioned previously) on youtube has several hundred beginner shop and machining tutorials starting from the very very basic and getting more advanced. That might be a way to pad your learning in a way that you might learn better, and because he was a shop class teacher, he describes the termonology in ways that people have never heard it before can understand. While the other youtubers are fantastic, many of mrpete's videos are specifically designed for teaching to the beginner.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/5185-Index-of-Tubal-Cain-(MrPete222)-videos


----------



## visenfile (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll second the tubal-cain you tubes.  Very good and his dry humor the best when describing the saleslady with the tattoo who sells you a tap.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 3, 2015)

Never be afraid to ask for help. A good instructor will always help someone he thinks truly wants to learn.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Feb 3, 2015)

Sm412

What I always stressed to my kids and anybody that I am tutoring, is that they should always not rush what they are doing.  When you take on a task for the first time.  "I do not care how long it takes you, get it right" is my spiel to these.  Likewise for the second time and third and so on.  

Those that rush to get the job done, take short cuts and generally end up doing a poor job, those that take their time and concentrate, do a better job, even if they seem to be slower.  After you have done that job for a few times, you will notice that your speed has increased, but even better is that you are still doing it right.

Meanwhile those that were rushing, end up having to repeat the job, and come out slower in the long run, and often continue to make the same mistakes over and over.

When I was a young pup, I was working on a Buick removing the water pump, and managed to crack the whole front of the engine.  A buddy of mine suggested that I never go into any trade that was mechanical.  Now I am a millwright, welder, machinst, electronics technician and computer technician, why, because I slowed down, concentrated on getting it done right the first time, and stuck with the studies, even when I seemed to be having a hard time grasping a concept.

Hang in there, you seem to have the desire to suceed, and have realized what running away has cost you in the past.

Walter


----------



## vincent52100 (Feb 5, 2015)

ogberi said:


> Don't sweat it.  As with everything else in life, the more you do something, the easier it gets.   I've said it before, and I'll say it again.
> 
> Nobody comes into this world knowing how to do anything but cry, sleep, eat, and poo.   And sometimes they even mess that up.
> 
> ...




I have the one eye (motorcycle) and the fingers. Just not sure about the brain cells.


----------



## robertw78368 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sm412 said:


> So I'm two weeks into my Machining class and it's been frustrating to say the least. I understand maybe 20% of what's in my textbook and remember almost none of it. I find myself frequently confused and frustrated. The other people in my class are picking right up on it. It's almost like they've done it before, and I'm the only one having trouble. They've sort of picked up on the fact that I'm the dumb one and hover over me ready to correct my mistakes (which is both helpful and irritating). It isn't all bad though. I've almost got tool bit sharpening down and I did well on the drill press today.
> 
> I've paid for the class and I'm committed. I want to be a machinist. I guess I want to know, what can I do to help myself? My instructor is almost surely sick of me because I ask a million questions. I just feel overwhelmed and way out of my element.


The more questions you ask, the more someone else Learns.


----------

